# What are you using for Cherry Shrimp Food



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

Hey, 

I have 2 tanks with cherry shrimp (and fish). In my 20 gal, there is no algae and I feed the shrimp Wardly Shrimp Pellets which have a picture of a Cory catfish on the front. The shrimp tear into them like it is their last meal. Funny, my Corys never did.

In my 40 gal, there is some algae, and I don't feed those shrimp. 

The color of the shrimp that I don't feed in the 40 is much better. 

Does anyone feed their shrimp some kind of algae flake? What brand?

Thanks, 
Ben


----------



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

I have found that Cherries feed constantly if you have watersprite floating. They love being upside down and graze on the algae so close to the lights, I guess.

I feed Hikari Carb Cuisine, Tetra Color flakes, Tetra Min Variety Wafers, Spectrum Marine Granules, and recently Fruity Pumpkin Crisps from "snails in the mail".

André


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

My Cherry's will catch any of the food I feed the dwarf Rasbora's in the tank. That includes - different OSI formulas of flake food, New Life Spectrum growth formula, frozen bloodworms; plus just for the shrimp - fruity pumpkin crisps, zucchini and some Hikari algae pellets (the little ones).
They are about as colorful as can be.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

A friend once suggested feeding them with sweet potato(was it Piscesgirl or Naomi?!). Bad memory><! But I have tried that and it really works well.

I also feed mine whatever I feed my turtles and fish, which range from melon, watermelon, honeydew, pear, peach, to fresh squids, pellets, squash. Basically anything that's not of terrestrial meat like pork and beef.

Oh yeah, they also eat their own kinds when dead or other dead fish.


----------



## vinnymac (May 4, 2005)

I use HBH Crab & Lobster Bites and HBH Algae Wafers


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

HBH Crab & Lobster Bites, HBH Algae Wafers, some spirulina


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Yep, Paul, I'm the sweet potato feeder  I don't feed it often -- just as a treat here and again. I'd feed it more, but it is hard to make the pieces small enough for the shrimp to keep it away from the snails; otherwise, the snails pile on and prevent shrimp from getting to it.

I also feed Hagen/Nutrafin Max Spirulina Algae tablets which are 100 vegie although increasingly hard to find. I also feed Hagen Spirulina Flakes which are not 100 % vegie, and also Julian Sprung/Two Little Fishies Sea Veggies, which is a seaweed flake food. Recently, I purchased some Fruity Pumpkin Crisps from Justwaa on Aquabid (she has posted here at APC too). My shrimp seem to love them, and I crush them (as well as the Spirulina Tablets) to make it easier for all the shrimp to get their share.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I also feed them zucchini and carrots...


----------



## Sully (Nov 11, 2005)

I used HBH Crab & Lobster Bites when I only had a few (10) b/c it was easier to control the number of pellets. Now that they bred to more than 50, I use the 1/4 Hikari Algae wafer, and its gone in 1 hr. 

-SULLY


----------

